# Very Skittish



## Downy (May 8, 2011)

So I have had my cat over over a year now. When I got her as a kitten she was fine, and she was out to concur the world. But recently I have noticed that she has become very skittish about everything. She use to sleep with me in bed all the time, but now I am lucky to get me few mins of cuddle time with her before passing out. Any tips on trying to get her out of this funk, and back to wanting to cuddle and be with me all the time?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When was her last vet checkup? It sounds like she may be physically hurting in some way.


----------



## Downy (May 8, 2011)

MowMow said:


> When was her last vet checkup? It sounds like she may be physically hurting in some way.


Her last check up was about a 6 months to a year ago. I like to take her in for her annual check up, and keep her up to date on all the shots. It is just a strange thing that I have been noticing in her behavior. My parents also have a cat (Blue Persian) who has a very dominating personality. If she is not up in your business than no one can. When I started seeing this I started to go towards mine and giving her the loving affection that she deserves. 

Could this just be a coincidence? Or do your really think she is hurting? I do not want my baby to be hurting.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Warm weather may have something to do with it, and (until this weekend) it's been quite warm here.

Sometimes cats are discovering their independence. My cats go through phases between cuddly and independence. Even Gigi has been sleeping on her cat tree and on top of the boxes like Cinderella this past week or so, instead of on my bed while I watch t.v. At first, I was a little hurt, but then I realized it's good that she's not so clingy all the time.


----------



## Downy (May 8, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Warm weather may have something to do with it, and (until this weekend) it's been quite warm here.
> 
> Sometimes cats are discovering their independence. My cats go through phases between cuddly and independence. Even Gigi has been sleeping on her cat tree and on top of the boxes like Cinderella this past week or so, instead of on my bed while I watch t.v. At first, I was a little hurt, but then I realized it's good that she's not so clingy all the time.


Yeah I guess it could be a good thing that she is not SUPER clingy, but I would really like her to be in the bed with me.. oh well I guess I will have to let her grow up at some time.. lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have little experience, it was just a thought. I'm sure Marie is right and it's just a 'phase'.


----------



## Downy (May 8, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I have little experience, it was just a thought. I'm sure Marie is right and it's just a 'phase'.


I hope so, I just felt like a horrid parent for a second..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not at all!!


----------



## Downy (May 8, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Not at all!!


She is my first cat that I have had on my own, and I know that Himalayans are a tricky breed so I am just looking, researching, and looking for insight for others to make sure I am doing right, or what I could do to be a better owner..!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's why I joined this forum as well  MowMow is my first cat and I was always wondering if I was doing right by him.

I've learned so much from the people here and feel blessed to have them for advice. Especially when I worry about silly stuff or they smack sense into me when I think about adopting a second cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, Gigi's my Himmie problem child, so I may not be the best one to be giving advice, either. 

Sometimes, somewhere within all the advice put together, there's an answer.

She lives with another cat, right? Have they had a dust-up lately?


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Same here. Kitty used to sleep in bed with me everynight,
but in the last 6 month's, he hasn't. And he bites me while I'm sleeping,
in the day aswell, and scratches me while I'm sleeping and through the day


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kitty's just being a bratty little toddler. atback

When he bites you during the day, push him away, don't play with him.

Cali was my biter, and it took time, but they do not like being ignored.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Thank-you for the advice, Marie!

I agree, he is a bratty little toddler!
He has recked both loungesuite's,
you tell him off, he back-chats at you, "ack ack, ack"
and doesn't care at all, and keep's doing it.
He is soooo innoying sometime's!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Downy said:


> So I have had my cat over over a year now. When I got her as a kitten she was fine, and she was out to concur the world. But recently I have noticed that she has become very skittish about everything. She use to sleep with me in bed all the time, but now I am lucky to get me few mins of cuddle time with her before passing out. Any tips on trying to get her out of this funk, and back to wanting to cuddle and be with me all the time?


A lot of cats around about a year old go through a skittish phase, something like babies who "make strange" at adults, and go through a shy period. I remember when I used to show, that sometimes you just couldn't show a cat around that age, and in another year they were fine, and it's generally a phase they go through. 

As far as sleeping with you in bed..... Generally speaking most longhair cats just don't want to cuddle with you for long, especially in full adult coat---tho there are alwlays exceptions! It will likely be a short lap cuddle and then they jump down as they find it too hot, whereas a hairless Sphynx you can hardly get out of your lap! If the weather is hot and humid, that also affects the cuddliness and a lot of longhairs will seek out a cool floor. So I wouldn't say that she's "in a funk", it's likely more a question of temperature. Just give her lots of loving when _she's_ _really_ in the mood. I haven't owned a Himmie but have friends who do and my observation is they're quite the "divas" who want attention on their terms. Try to distract her with an interactive play toy when she's skittish. A fishing pole type like "Da Bird" or laser pointer may help her get out of feeling skittish by redirecting her attention.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

My lil gal has been doing the same thing! She goes through different moods. If I keep the window open at night she's cuddled up on me otherwise she's at the foot at the bed or on a rubbermaid 3 drawer thingy in the hall.
I too was hurt and thought maybe something was wrong but nope she just does whatever she wants whenever she wants LOL!


----------



## Downy (May 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your inputs and wonderful examples.. she is over a year now, so hopefully she will grow out of the toddler stage soon..


----------

